# Any tips on how to reduce vibrational noise from my skimmer/sump?



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a vertex in-80 in my 10gal sump and ever since I moved I've noticed how frightfully loud and annoying it must be to neighboring walls.

Any cheap DIY suggestions on how to dampen the vibrational noise? such as products I can purchase from home depot on a budget.

cheers!


----------



## Rondelet (May 16, 2010)

Buy some rubber tubing (SLGE10 Tubing 3/8 Inch OD X 1/4 - Home Depot carries it) and create a sling so you can suspend the pump in the water column preventing it from touching the bottom or sides of the sump. This will dampen a lot of the vibrational noise you hear through the walls and ceiling.


----------

